# Pd material testing



## perman666 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello all dear members.

I have one specific material in form of powder.
Contains mainly Pb, some Pd and some Ag. One part of Pd
is maybe, maybe as oxide, not sure.

Anyway, I am looking for few volunteers here that have experience 
with difficult materials. 

I will send you 100gr of material and you will send me
your results. Later I can put all results here in this topic.

Material is good, very good, with minimum 1.5 % of Pd and minimum 5% of Ag.


I have prepared 10 packages with 100gr of material.
Shipping costs are my. 

Interested forum members send me your shipping info in my inbox.

Thanks!


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 27, 2015)

Grinded ceramic capacitors?


----------



## perman666 (Jan 27, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> Grinded ceramic capacitors?



Material is not MLCC's.

I dont know what exactly material is. I have 3 different ananalyses from 3 refinery.

Thats why I want to test it more to be sure in PM
content. It is in form of ultrafine powder.

Do you want to test it?


----------



## kurtak (Jan 27, 2015)

perman666 said:


> Material is good, very good, with minimum 1.5 % of Pd and minimum 5% of Ag.



What is the make up of the other 93.5%

Kurt


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 27, 2015)

Just imagine the facial expression of the customs officer opening the package, finding a powder....since you say it has a lot of lead and it is powdered, it qualifies as hazardous goods. Make assure you ask for or read all related laws on how to label and how to declare it, before you send this anywhere.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

Usually there are exemptions for small quantities of goods that are commercial samples and are not exceedingly hazardous.

A caveat I always recommend, given that some precious metals-containing materials may have residual activity, is that you test with a Geiger counter for any radiation.


As for your material--if you suspect some of the Pd is as oxide, always advise the lab so they can properly pre-treat the material to ensure the Pd reports as it should. PdO is often a bugger to assay.


----------



## kadriver (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd love to take a stab at some of your material, but the PdO (if any) would be a problem for my skill/experience level.

I could make a nice detailed video of the process and post it here.

My next video will be processing a bunch of Pd salts precipitated with dimethylglyoxime (DMG for short) that I filtered out of silver solutions.

There should be about 8 or 10 grams of Pd from those filters.

Radioactive material sounds dangerous. I better get me a Geiger counter - never even thought of this until Lou mentioned it above.

kadriver


----------

